# juli's



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

about a month ago I got 5 Julidochromis ornatus in hopes to get acouple pairs so today I go to the fish room down stairs and I look in the tank and I see 1 dead in the front so I get it out and look for the rest of them I move the filter and I find 1 behind there dead and I find another 1 in the front dead, so good news is I probably got a pair of julis bad news I lost 3. I'll get pics of them asoon as I can, I hope I can get fry soon enough to sell some at the GCCA swap meet in Dec.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Did you notice any aggressive behaviour before this happened? You really shouldn't of let it get to this stage, if a fish looks in distress, you should really do something about it.
Anyway, it might not of been stress from the remaining pair that killed the other three, it could of been anything in terms of water quality.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

no the waters fine and the reason i didn't notice it was because most of my tanks are up stairs and i got 3 downstairs and i go down there 3 times a day only for about 10 mins. each time ,if i would have seen it i would have got them out.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm was gonna say i have seen several juli's in a tank just fine, what size tank is it?


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

it's a 10 gallon i didn't think they would pair up this quick it was only spose to be a grow out


----------

